

Peter Thiel Says Wall Street ‘mispriced’ LinkedIn’s IPO - gordonbowman
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/48e72d56-8ae4-11e0-b2f1-00144feab49a.html#axzz1Ny8K7hmV

======
adamjernst
When a bank underprices an IPO, they can conveniently steer these underpriced
shares to favored clients and connections.

[http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/05/27/why-i-p-o-s-get-
under...](http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/05/27/why-i-p-o-s-get-underpriced/)

Doesn't seem like a mistake in that light, does it?

------
veyron
There's an argument that LinkedIn didn't float enough -- look at how Yandex
performed, and they floated enough shares to soak the demand

